

Public Revenue / Stats Dashboard for Hubstaff (saas time tracking software) - dnevogt12
https://hubstaff.baremetrics.com/

======
dnevogt12
I'd love to know what the community thinks about these stats (our churn is a
little high right now - working through it!)

